
Notifications in iOS 12 - mikece
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/13/17453924/apple-notifications-ios-12-attitude
======
overcast
My solution for notifications, was disabling all of them, including noises.
Keep the little badge icon that you can only see when logged in. Quality of
life went up.

~~~
wodenokoto
The article starts out by saying that Android is much better at notification
and that Apple is slowly catching up, however, what you describe is what I
want on my Samsung S7 and can't have.

So maybe Apple isn't as bad at notifications as some would say ...

~~~
wvenable
I just discovered that the unread message count badges were a Touchwiz only
feature that went away with the Oreo update on my S7. The default Android Oreo
way (which is now the only way) is awful; the count is just the number of
undismissed notifications.

It amazes me that iOS has had this from day one, third party Android vendors
including Samsung, Sony, and HTC have all created they own solutions, and yet
Android made it to the letter "P" still without this feature.

I just upgraded to Oreo this week it remains to be seen just how many emails
and messages I'm going to miss now that I can't see whether or not I have
anything unread in these applications. It's frustrating.

~~~
cptskippy
The current belief is that constantly engaging with our smartphones has
damaged our lives. We're unable to focus because we allow constant
interruptions and we habitually check our phones instead of being present.

The current trend is to do away with these distractions and allow people to
focus.

What you're arguing for is the exact opposite. You're asking for the
distraction. Persistent reminders that you are neglecting a particular App.

~~~
wvenable
You have it backwards. A badge on an icon is a passive indicator not a
notification! _When_ I look at my phone, I want to see if I have an unread
message.

The Oreo model means I either have to have notifications (which are actual
distractions) or I simply have no clue if something needs to be dealt with.
For a device designed for communication, this is important. It's not a
distraction, it's literally the reason I have the device.

~~~
lev99
While I like badge notification, they can be distracting. I sometimes find
myself opening apps just to remove the badge icon.

------
mikece
Would be nice if there was a long-press option that allowed me to either mute
all notifications from an app for a given amount of time or mute all but the
app in question for a given amount of time.

~~~
MBCook
They’ve added that in iOS 12.

(Not sure about ‘for an amount of time’, but you can mute or disable from a
notification.)

------
saagarjha
Haven't gotten a whole lot of proactive Siri suggestions yet, but the grouped
notifications are really great. Quick replies have gotten a bit odd, though,
because now all notifications also support ignoring them as an action so
there's more context actions to everything.

------
guardian5x
I would already be happy with a "Clear all" notifications button on my iPad
Pro.

~~~
yoz-y
Press and hold on the x on the top right of notifications does not work? (on
iPhone it is done via 3d touch)

~~~
dkersten
On my iPad pro, the X button only clears one days worth, so if I ignored them
for a few days, I have to clear each day separately. Usually not a big deal
since I do it every few days, but sometimes it can add up.

------
beagle3
Hopefully at some point they’ll get background safari notification, even at a
very low “sampling” rate, e.g. check only once in ten minutes. Until then,
there’s no hope for web apps compared to native apps.

~~~
MBCook
Allowing websites to harass me about notifications is one of the stupidest
standards I’ve seen.

No, I DONT want the latest news from X. If I did I’d use your RSS feed or
Twitter or FV or something else.

~~~
slig
Those notifications work for normal people, and there're services that will
send them for free and with no limits. No wonder lots of sites use them.

------
codq
Even with grouping (FIANLLY) and granular DnD and priority settings, iOS
notifications still seem stuck in the Stone Age compared with Android P.

~~~
microcolonel
It really is astonishing that they've gone all these years without copying the
best parts of the clearly-more-beloved android notification tray.

~~~
drb91
It’s a point of constant frustration for me when on call—i actually want three
levels of notifications (most notifications show without alert, some vibrate,
and pagerduty rings). When awake, i want more notifications to vibrate, but i
want all phone calls to ring.

Thankfully the apple watch has addressed this by actually waking me up when i
get a call, so i can just turn vibrate + Do Not Disturb on, but it’s so
confusing how they market their mobile devices as being for professionals when
their notifications settings feel like they haven’t been updated since they
were introduced. The resulting notification system (especially Do Not Disturb
and the vibrate physical switch) feels like a toy.

~~~
lev99
> pagerduty rings

iOS has the option to whitelist DnD phone calls. I have Pager Duty on it, my
boss, as well as a few trusted colleagues that know to only call if something
_needs_ my immediate attention. In addition my family knows that my phone will
always ring if you call me twice in a row, and that they can always do this if
they need me.

There are times when I do not want to pick up a phone calls. We use to just be
able to pretend to not be at home, or to actually leave home to not receive
calls. I want DnD to filter out the calls that I would previously screen with
an answering machine when avoiding people.

~~~
drb91
How do you set DND to apply on the phone only?

Regardless, it’s frustrating Apple prioritizes a simple interface over usage.
Not terribly surprising for a phone, but again, it’s much less a useful tool
for it.

------
dep_b
It's a pity I still coulnd't testdrive Siri Shortcuts. That app is coming much
later apparently.

~~~
Infernal
You can see a fairly large subset of what Siri Shortcuts appears to be by
checking out the (now free) Workflow app:
[https://www.workflow.is](https://www.workflow.is)

Apple bought it last spring, and based on the imagery from the WWDC keynote on
Siri Shortcuts, SS is the same Workflow app with deeper system integration.

~~~
dep_b
I have it actually and I like it. But I was looking forward to all the system
integrated functions. They're partially there like I can create a workflow
from the visited websites in Settings but it's not editable without the
Shortcuts app.

------
nottorp
This is a really funny one. I opened The Verge and got the usual GDPR popup, I
followed (pretty well hidden) links to the form where you can set your ad
preferences and guess what they told me:

You are using Safari which blocks third party tracking cookies. You have to
enable third party tracking cookies to be able to disable our tracking
cookies.

No shit, Verge. No I won't. I'd rather not read the article.

~~~
nottorp
Say, anyone can recommend a good Safari extension that blocks all the tracking
stuff? I don't mean only ad blocking here... all the ad network data that
isn't visible as an annoying video or so.

~~~
moreira
[https://github.com/el1t/uBlock-Safari](https://github.com/el1t/uBlock-Safari)
-> uBlock Origin for Safari. It's quite good.

------
noncoml
New notifications are nice, but I would honestly prefer no new features and
instead focus on bugs and performance.

~~~
jclardy
I don't know if you missed it...but that is the focus of iOS 12. Performance
is improved even on older devices and all devices that can install iOS 11 can
install 12.

There are barely any new features other than some small quality of life
improvements, like these changes to notifications.

~~~
noncoml
Yes, I missed it indeed, that's great news! I wish I had asked for a million
dollars in my post :D

